
How a bacterial cell recognizes its own DNA - UhUhUhUh
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2015/04/150413130825.htm?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+sciencedaily+%28Latest+Science+News+--+ScienceDaily%29
======
cjg
I want to know why the viruses haven't evolved to include Chi sites in their
DNA.

My initial thought is perhaps a downwards pressure on the maximum length of
the viral DNA, or perhaps Chi sites stop the DNA packaging properly.

------
tim333
tl;dr There's a sequence called a Chi sequence found very frequently
throughout the bacterial genome, but rarely in the viral one.

Amazing the complexity of nature - I didn't realise bacteria had immune
systems.

